

Mint.com raises $14 million - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/personal-finance-startup-mint-raises-14-million-2009-8

======
Mongoose
I wonder if they eat their own dogfood and use Mint to manage the company's
finances.

------
socratees
Mint is one of the most awesome services out there and it helped to streamline
all my finances. Every single penny i spend on mint will be worth it - in case
i had to.

